# some park in or near palm harbor, florida



## xgrafcorex (Oct 20, 2007)

stopped at a random park on the way home from the rattlesnake festival..took some pics while there.



















Leucauge venusta



































3 Leucauge venusta






unknown orb weaver











brave squirrel.  i thought it was about to jump at me haha.






Leucauge venusta












not sure what this one is either...looks just like the Leacauge venusta, only it lacks the coloration.


----------



## craig84 (Oct 21, 2007)

That looks like John Chesnut Park, am I right? On mcmullen booth? Nice shots.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Oct 21, 2007)

i'm not exactly sure of the name..but it was on mcmullen booth rd.  or just north of it where the name changes?  not really that familiar with the area yet.

edit..randomly, i found out about a brew pup near where i'm living, and it was really close to that same park.  you are correct..that is john chesnut park.


----------

